# Dubai teachers 2016



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi there,

Just landed a teaching job for September - looking for any teachers also moving summer 2016 to Dubai to chat to! Very excited but also very nervous!


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Sampel, 
I've just received a job offer to teach in Dubai. Little nervous too. Such a big jump to make!


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats! Are you primary or secondary? Definitely a big jump but there will be lots of people in the same position!


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm primary, how about you? Definitely! It's such a good idea to talk to people here about it all!


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah primary too! That's great. Are you just heading over there on your own? I'm just in the process of getting documents attested etc. Have you been to Dubai before? I'm hoping there will be a Facebook group set up as I know my friend went last year and there was one set up by someone for 2015.


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oooh fab! Yes I'm going on my own! Are you? Does someone set it up, or perhaps we could set one up? It would be nice to get to know people before we all go!


----------



## ty30 (Feb 2, 2016)

That would be a great idea. also in the process of attesting my documents. It's so expensive! 


Does anyone know where they will be living yet?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ty30 said:


> also in the process of attesting my documents. It's so expensive!


If you think attestation is expensive, wait until you get to Dubai and have to live here 

I see a shock coming :eek2::faint2:


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

I only need my
Pgce attested so it's £35 so not too bad! Yeah I'm coming on my own! My accommodation will be confirmed after Easter but I think it's going to be sports city or near the ranches.

Yeah setting a group up will be great! Which part of the U.K. Are you coming from?


----------



## ty30 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll be coming on my own too; from London. All very exciting!

What about you?


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh dear! I need to start my process of that! Is it much trouble? Well they said in my interview that they house us in Silicon Oasis so I'm assuming that's where I'll be. I'm from Wales. Well I don't mind setting up a group this evening if you want and we can all join that and anyone else who's joining us! :relaxed:


----------



## ty30 (Feb 2, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> ty30 said:
> 
> 
> > also in the process of attesting my documents. It's so expensive!
> ...


I think I'm fully aware but thanks for your advice.


----------



## ty30 (Feb 2, 2016)

KS2016 said:


> Oh dear! I need to start my process of that! Is it much trouble? Well they said in my interview that they house us in Silicon Oasis so I'm assuming that's where I'll be. I'm from Wales. Well I don't mind setting up a group this evening if you want and we can all join that and anyone else who's joining us! :relaxed:[/QUOTE
> 
> What school will you be teaching at KS2016?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

KS2016 said:


> Oh dear! I need to start my process of that! Is it much trouble? Well they said in my interview that they house us in Silicon Oasis so I'm assuming that's where I'll be. I'm from Wales. Well I don't mind setting up a group this evening if you want and we can all join that and anyone else who's joining us! :relaxed:


MOD Speaking here - 

Please note that forum rules won't let you publicly ask people to join any other social media platform. Rule 10 applies: Forum Rules as Facebook is a competing website. Doing so will mean your post will be deleted.

Rather than create a small separate group on another site, it might be in your best interest to share information openly here - you are likely to get more information sharing and more support from a much greater base of people.

However, if you do want to create a discrete, separate group with a shared special interest separate from the public forum, you could consider using the forum's social groups.

To start a new social group, look at the green bar near the top of the page - select "User CP', and then select "Social Groups" under "Networking", on the left of the page. Scroll down, and select "Create a new Group" - you can then name, the group and its purpose and make it a public group, or by invitation-only.

When you've created a group, you can then invite anyone through the "Pending and invited Members" link at the bottom of that group's page.

It's just a suggestion, but such a group might suit your purposes for a specific topic or group of people!

Thank you.


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

No it's not too much hassle...
I've just literally been to get my copy of pgce stamped and then sending off to London to be attested.
You can pay online it's 30 per document on gov.uk and then print off the supporting form.

Yes setting it up would be great thank you!

I'm glad there's others here! I'm coming from Newcastle so think it's mid August I'm heading out but they will confirm after Easter. Ha ing to renew my passport too as it runs out next year! Could have done worth it that but never mind!


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ahh that's not
Too bad then! I'll probably have to get both certificates done, one for my primary degree and the other for my qts. I'll have to find out! I'm just waiting for more details.

Well I have done one but they deleted my post with the name &#55357;&#56904; Hah! 

Oh I'll have to check my passport too! There's so much to think about. Did your school tell you everything?


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

Ks2016

I had a few bits attached to say what ministry needed...

It said primary pgce cert, passport photos etc. They have told me as much as they can for now!

Is yours a 2 year contract? Il search for the group now. My friend is out there now so she's filled me in on a lot of things. Don't worry about documents etc until school get in touch


----------



## KS2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ahh brill thank you ☺ Yes 2 year contract. Is yours? It's the same name as last years except
With 2016. 

The school just phoned me and they'll be sending out paperwork next week when the principal is at home. So fingers crossed. It seems surreal until I get some more details!


----------



## ty30 (Feb 2, 2016)

No I don't have much details yet either. Just lots of info about the documents needed.


----------



## Sampel (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't seem to find it! Mine is a one year contract which is very unusual! But that's fine! Ah that's great, you have plenty of time!

Can you invite me to group?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please may I remind all posters to read through the forum rules in detail? Do not post your personal information, including your name or any other details on the thread. Use the PM function instead. Thank you!


----------



## 271994 (May 15, 2016)

*Teaching 2016*

Hello, I am moving over in August too to teach! I've been looking everywhere for other people that are going out there!! So scary knowing that I'm moving over by myself!


----------



## 271994 (May 15, 2016)

*Teaching 2016*

Hello, I will be teaching in Duabi in September as well! How's everyone feeling!?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think they went to somewhere else. Or got a room.. 

There'll likely be other new teachers joining your school and the UAE is quite a social place. Sure you'll be fine, good luck!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

good luck! theres high turn over for teachers from what I heard.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

crt454 said:


> good luck! theres high turn over for teachers from what I heard.


Whats the reason for high turn-over 

Heat?


----------

